# 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690



## Semih91 (2. Mai 2009)

*80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Hallo erstmals 

Ich habe mir letztens den RC690 im nVidia Edition gekauft. Habe zwar meine Hardware noch nicht eingebaut, aber dafür schon ein paar Lüfter etc., da ich gerade dabei bin, Kabelmanagement optimal zu machen, sodass ich ncoh nachdenke, wie ich was machen kann.
Naja, nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich will an den rechten Teil ein 80mm Lüfter montieren, jedoch weiß ich nicht, welches gut ist und in welchen Shops es sowas gibt. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Am Besten ist es auch, wenn es nciht zu Laut ist und nebenbei noch leuchtet. Ich dachte da zuerst an ein Xigmatek, weil es auch dort an der Seite auffallen würde, aber der passt glaub ich nciht rein und ich weiß nicht, ob der gut ist.
Nun hilft mir mal 

Kann noch sagen, dass ich den Frontlüfter gelassen habe (Dark-Green mäßiges Farbe), an den Seitenteil ein Aura 120mm ICE Lüfter (Ist 14dB laut) und an den Top 2x 120mm Aerocool (leuchtet auch so weiß oder grau) und an den Boden den 120mm Lüfter von CM, der am Seitenteil befestigt war.
Zwar könnte sich mit der Zeit einiges ändern, aber derzeit bleibt es so.

Was würdet ihr mir jetzt dafür empfehlen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus
MfG
*Semih91*


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Erstmal bitte in die Rechitge Abteilung

Total sinnlos da nen 80mm Lüfter dranzuschrauben,kannste dir getrost sparen


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

^^Haha genau da habe ich diesen sinnlosen Lüfter dank dem ich meine CPU wesentlich höher takten kann wie ohne den.

Ist schon ne klasse Sache das man damit die warme Luft die sich hinterm Board staut wegbekommt.

Das Prob ist nur das ein Standartlüfter ein wenig zu hoch ist und das Seitenteil schwer draufgeht....aber es geht.


----------



## RST Driver (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

da gab's mal nen test, laut dem hat dieser lüfter keinen nutzen, ich würde das geld daher sparen.

Mfg
Phil


----------



## Masterwana (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Hab mir mal die mühe gemacht und bei Geizhals alle 80er Lüfter unter 25mm raus gesucht.
Da sindsogar Noiseblocker dabei 

Lüfter von Noiseblocker:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XC1, 80x80x20mm, 1700rpm, 35.7m³/h, 18dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-UltraSilentFan SC1 bulk, 80x80x20mm, 1000-1700rpm, 30m³/h, 9-16dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lüfter von SilenX:
SilenX iXtrema Pro, 80x80x15mm, 1600rpm, 29.8m³/h, 11dB(A) (IXP-52-11) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
SilenX iXtrema Pro, 80x80x15mm, 1800rpm, 40.75m³/h, 14dB(A) (IXP-52-14) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lüfter von SmartCooler:
SmartCooler LFM1380H, 80x80x15mm, 3000rpm, 63m³/h, 28dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
SmartCooler LFM1380M, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 42m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
SmartCooler LFM1380X, 80x80x15, 4000rpm, 83m³/h, 35dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
SmartCooler LFM1480M, 80x80x20, 2000rpm, 43m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Lüfter von Hiper:
Hiper HFF-1B08N LED, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hiper HFF-1B08W LED, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hiper HFF-1G08G-UV, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hiper HFF-1G08N LED, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hiper HFF-1W08W LED, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hiper HFF-1W08W-UV, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## True Monkey (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*



RST Driver schrieb:


> da gab's mal nen test, laut dem hat dieser lüfter keinen nutzen, ich würde das geld daher sparen.
> 
> Mfg
> Phil


 

Die einen lesen Tests .....andere testen selber

Ich kenne meine Temps mit und ohne Lüfter hinten ........und mit sind meine besser.


----------



## Masterwana (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Die einen lesen Tests .....andere testen selber
> 
> Ich kenne meine Temps mit und ohne Lüfter hinten ........und mit sind meine besser.



Dito... hatte bei mir auf der HD4850 den Thermalright HR-11 montiert, laut dieversen Tests sollte sich bei den Temps nicht all zuviel tun. Dem war auch so aber der (Standard-) Lüfter drehte nicht mehr so hoch, besonders die die nervigen Spitzenumdrehungen waren geringer. 
...Soviel zum Thema Tests.


----------



## Semih91 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Erst mal danke für eure Bemühungen und Antworten.

@True Monkey:
Lässt du da Luft reinblasen oder rausblasen?
Also da passen auch Lüfter mit 25mm Höhe? Weil ich will jetzt das neue Case nicht umsonst verkratzen etc., also würde sich eher mit 15 oder 20mm Höhe lohnen?

@Fabian:
Ist es nciht richtige Abteilung? Meiner Meinung schon, da es nichts für Lüfter gibt 

@Masterwana:
Hiper HFF-1W08W LED, 80x80x15mm, 2000rpm, 35.9m³/h, 19dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der sieht perfekt für mich aus, ich denke, dass man den auch hinten sieht, sind aber 19dB laut und 36m³/h viel Luft?
Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass es dort sehr Laut ist, man soll jedoch sehen, dass dort ein Lüfter ist (von der rechten Seite natürlich) und, dass es halt wie in einigen Tests, 1-2°C runtergeht.


----------



## Masterwana (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Wenns nicht laut sein soll würd ich nen Noiseblocker nehmen...das sagen zumindest alle hie im Forum.


----------



## Fabian (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Wie wäre es mit der Luftkühl Abteilung?


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 80mm Lüfter NF-R8-1800

mir würde dieser hier zusagen


----------



## Semih91 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

@Fabian:
Da steht nichts von Kaufberatung etc. 

@Feivel:
Muss ein 80x80x15 sein, nicht 25 

Noiseblocker sollen gut sein, hab ich auch gehört, aber ich will halt, dass es dort nicht unbedingt blau leuchtet^^


----------



## True Monkey (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

^^Hey 
Ich blase da rein...das hat die beste wirkung da dabei das board von hinten gekühlt wird .
Ich habe aber beides getestet....aber teste lieber selbst wie du die beste Wirkung erzielst da es immer auch von dem restlichen Lüftermanagment abhängt.

Wenn du einen schmaleren Lüfter nimmst ist es auf jeden Fall besser da sich sonst die Seite an der Stelle leicht wölbt(sieht man aber nicht,nur wenn man es weiß)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*



Semih91 schrieb:


> dass es halt wie in einigen Tests, 1-2°C runtergeht.



ganz ehrlich: das macht ordentliche wlp auch...^^


----------



## Semih91 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

@exa:

Ich habe Arctic Silver5 oder wie die WLP heißt, benutzt, also besseres solls ja nciht geben, wie ich gehört habe 
Außerdem finde ich es geil, wenn auf der anderen Seite auch was leuchtet, sodass es nciht einseitig ist


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

...wie du gehört hast, richtig, ac5 ist weitverbreitet, aber inzwischen schon lange nicht mehr das nonplusultra...

aber wie dem auch sei du willst den lüfter, und ac5 soll ja auch nicht umsonst gekauft worden sein^^


----------



## Semih91 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Selbstbau aus? Kann man sowas selber machen oder gibt es hier Leute, die sowas können?

@exa:
Wie siehts bei dir aus? Wirst du auch ein 80mm Lüfter dahinten montieren oder lässt du es weg?


----------



## Semih91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Ich push mal den Thread.
Könnt ihr mir 80x80x25 Lüfter empfehlen, die leuchten und leise sind? Habe eben ein 80x80x25 Lüfter eingebaut und der passt, nur das Seitenteil ist leicht dort verbogen, weil es rausguggt. Denkt ihr, dass es nach einiger Zeit etwas ausmacht? Also dass es dann immer so etwas gewölbt bleibt?


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Also als leuchtenden 80er Lüfter kann ich dir den Revoltec Dark XXX (welche Farbe du willst) empfehlen. Auf 12 Volt sind die zwar nicht grade leise aber wenn man sie runterregelt ganz ok.


----------



## Semih91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Naja, bei mir soll sie schon ziemlich leise sein und leuchten. Ich habe Dark Green 120mm, aber der ist nicht so der oberhammer, ich denke auch, was für ein Lüfter ich noch an meinem Thermalright HR-01 drauftun soll!


----------



## 4clocker (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Ich hatte bei meinen CM690 auch mal nen 80er Lüfter in der Seite.
Mit Luftkühlung bringt der ne ca 2° niedrigere Cpu Temperatur. Mit Wasserkühlung ist das Teil aber für die Katz. Ich hab bei mir das Lochblech hinterm Lüfter raus geflext weil es dadurch so ne komische resonanz gegeben hat, hat komisch gebrummt.
Ist der HR-10 der CPU-backside Kühler?


----------



## Semih91 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Ich meinte natürlich den Thermalright HR-01, aus Schnelligkeit verschrieben. Ist der normale Kühler, nicht der Backside von dem IFX 
Ich mach auch LuKü, WaKü ist teuer und für mcih wertlos, finde WaKü nicht sehr gut


----------



## Semih91 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » SilenX » SilenX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-52-14 - 80x15mm

Wie findet ihr diesen Lüfter? Würde den kaufen, habe auch gesagt bekommen, dass es sehr leise und gut ist, würdet ihr es empfehlen?


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Die Daten sehen ganz gut aus, nur der Preis ist bisschen
Wolltest du nicht einen grünen?


----------



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: 80x80x15mm Lüfter für RC 690*

Der soll für hinten sein, und ja wollte ich zuerst, doch der soll laut sein und er hat mir den da oben angeboten. Er hat gemeint für 10€ inkl. aber ich kann ja mit ihm handeln, aber wenn der gut ist, dann werde ich den für Hinten holen


----------

